# C'est s'accorder que de se combattre



## Stefano Madrid

Come tradurreste questo motto:

Quand on cherche sincèrement la vérité, c'est s'accorder que de se combattre

Quando si cerca sinceramente la verità, si tratta d'accordarsi più che di combattersi

È questo il senso?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non esattamente. 
Letteralmente, "quando si cerca sinceramente la verità, combattersi è accordarsi".


----------



## Stefano Madrid

Scusami Matoupaschat, ma sono pieno di dubbi. Ho riletto e riletto la frase... sei proprio sicuro che si traduce "combattersi è accordarsi"?
Perché aggiunge "que de se", una particella che sembra indicare una comparazione... naturalmente tutto sarebbe più chiaro se vi fosse la particella "mieux", "c'est mieux s'accorder que de se combattre"....
Non capisco... è una costruzione anomala o sono io che questa mattina sono anomalo?
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Sicurissimo, ma ti ho dato la versione grezza, il solo senso. Quel costrutto è una messa in rilievo, e la parte evidenziata è quella che segue "que de". Cercherò delle giustificazioni grammaticali più tardi, mi dispiace. Torna più tardi a guardare se ho editato il mio post.


----------



## Piero.G

Stefano Madrid said:


> Come tradurreste questo motto:
> 
> Quand on cherche sincèrement la vérité, c'est s'accorder _plutôt _que de se combattre




E se _idealmente_ si aggiungesse...


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> E se _idealmente_ si aggiungesse...


Traduttore, traditore...


----------



## matoupaschat

> Quand on cherche sincèrement la vérité, c'est s'accorder que de se combattre


Ecco, ho verificato tutto nel mio "Le bon usage" (Grevisse-Goosse, 14ème éd. DeBoeck-Duculot 2008). 
Come asserito prima, si tratta di una costruzione con messa in rilievo nella quale il soggetto è l'infinito che segue "que de" e l'epiteto (in francese, l'attribut) quello dopo "c'est".

*911 Infinitif sujet.*
A) .../...
B) Avec un attribut (notamment pour le mettre en évidence), on peut rejeter le sujet à la fin, en le suppléant par un ce (ou cela) redondant devant la copule (§ 702, c).
Que de : C’est imiter quelqu’un que de planter des choux (Musset, Prem. poés., Namouna, II, 9). — Ce serait une faute que de s’en servir autre part (Littré, s. v. à, 29°). — C’est une grande force pour un homme politique que de bien écrire (Maurois, Chantiers américains, p. 65). — C’est horrible que de haïr (Mauriac, Asmodée, II, 4). — Ce n’est pas grand’chose que d’aimer un être (Camus, Peste, p. 317).R1
​Ciao !


----------



## Piero.G

matoupaschat said:


> Ecco, ho verificato tutto nel mio "Le bon usage" (Grevisse-Goosse, 14ème éd. DeBoeck-Duculot 2008).
> Come asserito prima, si tratta di una costruzione con messa in rilievo nella quale il soggetto è l'infinito che segue "que de" e l'epiteto (in francese, l'attribut) quello dopo "c'est".
> 
> *911 Infinitif sujet.
> 
> **
> *A) .../...
> B) Avec un attribut (notamment pour le mettre en évidence), on peut rejeter le sujet à la fin, en le suppléant par un ce (ou cela) redondant devant la copule (§ 702, c).Que de : C’est imiter quelqu’un que de planter des choux (Musset, Prem. poés., Namouna, II, 9). — Ce serait une faute que de s’en servir autre part (Littré, s. v. à, 29°). — C’est une grande force pour un homme politique que de bien écrire (Maurois, Chantiers américains, p. 65). — C’est horrible que de haïr (Mauriac, Asmodée, II, 4). — Ce n’est pas grand’chose que d’aimer un être (Camus, Peste, p. 317).R1
> ​Ciao !




*911
 b)
 1°* Losrque un sujet est un infinitif, il est introduit par _de_, par _que de_ (*littéraire*), parfois (à l'imitation des classiques) par _que. _




Stefano Madrid said:


> Quand on cherche sincèrement la vérité, c'est s'accorder que de se combattre



Maine De Biran "Mémoire sur la décomposition de la pensée" 1852

Non ho dubbi che all'epoca sia stata una composizione *letteraria*.



P.S. Matou hai anche "Le Petit Grevisse", com'è?


----------



## matoupaschat

Letteraria, beh, diciamo di sì, comunque, quella frase, con i verbi pronominali, non riesco ad immaginarmela con un semplice "de", non funziona, e il "que de" passa benissimo, meglio ancora il solo "que". O dici "se combattre, c'est s'accorder", è più attuale.
Sono stato costretto a ricomprare "Le Petit Grevisse" (che possiedevo, come tanti scolari miei coetanei) per la complessità incredibile di consultazione de "Le bon usage 14ème édition". Lo trovo utile, ma devo dire che, da straniero, sono più abituato a consultare una grammatica italiana e potrei più facilmente indicarti quale comprare (quelle in mio possesso sono, per pura combinazione -le avevo prima di arrivare su WRF-, le stesse che Necsus sembra usare per il momento.
Comme on dit, "ce sont toujours les cordonniers les plus mal chaussés"...
Un caro saluto.


----------



## itka

Qualche parola solo per dire che concordo assolutamente con Matou. 
Non direi che si tratta di un modo veramente_ letterario_. S'impiega ancora "que de" in un discorso "sostenuto", ma non mi sembra che i giovani lo usino molto !


----------



## Piero.G

itka said:


> Qualche parola solo per dire che concordo assolutamente con Matou.
> Non direi che si tratta di un modo veramente_ letterario_. S'impiega ancora "que de" in un discorso "sostenuto", ma non mi sembra che i giovani lo usino molto !



Le language cultivé,... qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## jacquesvd

matoupaschat said:


> Non esattamente.
> Letteralmente, "quando si cerca sinceramente la verità, combattersi è accordarsi".


 
Dans cette traduction il semble que le simple fait de se combattre suffit à se mettre d'accord. Je crois plutôt que la phrase veut dire que quand on recherche sincèrement la vérite on est d'accord de se combattre avec des arguments dans l'espoir d'aboutir, mais le simple fait qu'on est d'accord de discuter n'entraîne pas nécessairement un accord.

 Direi dunque piuttosto:  Quando si cerca sinceramente la verità, si tratta (anche) d'accordarsi di combattersi.


----------



## matoupaschat

EDIT 2:
 Excuse-moi, Jacquesvd, mais il semble que j'aie utilisé la méthode habituelle de notre pays entre Nord et Sud, c'est à dire ne pas lire jusqu'au bout avant de répondre. Après réflexion, je laisse intact ce que j'avais écrit, ma bêtise sera comme ça plus compréhensible à tout le monde...


jacquesvd said:


> Direi dunque piuttosto: Quando si cerca sinceramente la verità, si tratta (anche) d'accordarsi di combattersi.


1- Mi sa che com'è scritta, ci manca qualcosa per renderla capibile...
2- Le tout c'est de savoir si on veut traduire ou interpréter. Il en va de même avec d'autres sentences rédigées sur le même modèle, comme "au volant, la vue c'est la vie" ou "vouloir, c'est pouvoir".

EDIT: Ecco la mia interpretazione, ma guardate bene che tutte queste materie filosofiche non sono proprio il mio tema d'elezione :

_Quando si è in cerca della verità, il semplice fatto di opporsi, di combattere le idee dell'avversario, vuol anche dire che si è già in una certa comunione d'idee, perché la verità è unica, e che, tendendo verso lo stesso ideale si è molto più vicini l'uno dall'altro di quanto non si creda._


----------



## jacquesvd

matoupaschat said:


> EDIT 2:
> 
> _Quando si è in cerca della verità, il semplice fatto di opporsi, di combattere le idee dell'avversario, vuol anche dire che si è già in una certa comunione d'idee, perché la verità è unica, e che, tendendo verso lo stesso ideale si è molto più vicini l'uno dall'altro di quanto non si creda._


 
Sono d'accordo che si è già in una certa comunione d'idee quando due persone discutando su un fatto cercano sinceramente la verità; altrimenti si tratterebbe piuttosto di cercare ad imporre le sue idee. La frase mi fa pensare al 'du choc des idées jaillit la lumière' o all' inglese : (traduco perchè l'inglese qui non è permesso) siamo d'accordi di eventualmente non essere d'accordi, ma questo non importa molto se ambedue ascoltiamo gli argomenti dell' altro il più sinceramente e obiettivamente possibile affinchè di arrivare ad una 'certa' verità. Dico ' una certa verità' perchè fuori alcuni casi, spesso non esiste una sola assoluta verità.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bella citazione! 
Io, mi fermo qui e lascio la scelta finale a Stefano, che adesso mi sembra di avere tutti gli elementi in mano.
Un caro saluto a te.

P.S. d'accordarsi di combattersi. Accipicchia! Non ne avevo capita nemmeno una!


----------

